# [Heads-up] mercurial-server 1.1 with mercurial 1.9 No-Go



## graudeejs (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello!

Just wanted to warn, if anyone is using mercurial-server, don't update mercurial to 1.9 (on server)
You won't be able to push. Looks like mercurial-server needs update. (I contacted developer, waiting response)


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 24, 2011)

I found fix:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6730735/troubles-with-mercurial-1-9-and-ssh

Already send patch to update port:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=159991 (might need to wait a bit, to see my replay to this PR with attached patch)


----------

